# [email protected] Motorhome Show, Stratford-upon-Avon



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

It is not on the official list but I am going and will be the Marshall again.

Andy


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Yes it is on the "official" list, here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=585


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

I've put myself down and booked the tickets. Still can't find my membership number although I am a member on the 'new' website.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Brock said:


> I've put myself down and booked the tickets. Still can't find my membership number although I am a member on the 'new' website.


It doesn't matter, just put any old number down on the Warners form. I don't think there are any "membership numbers" as such on the new site, it was just something that Nuke invented when he started issuing membership cards.


----------

